# Scholl polish guide?



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I have just placed an order for s17 and s3 polish along with the spyder pads. all i have been use to is using the menz and 3M pads but I find the working time it quite long.

i am sure i have read here somewhere that a guide was/is being made up on the scholl polish range? I cant seem to find the link

I am just confused on how long to work the polish/technique/how many pases i shuld be making etc


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

The guide is is coming shortley mate, Russ and co are prepping it as we speak probably


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2973057#post2973057


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

it is coming mate please bare with me....


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

thanks guys eagerly await this, planning to use the polish this sunday


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

To use this polish.
1000/1200 revolutions whith moderate pression 60/90 seg.
Up to 1500 rev. with nothing pression 30/40 seg.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

calinsanchez said:


> To use this polish.
> 1000/1200 revolutions whith moderate pression 60/90 seg.
> Up to 1500 rev. with nothing pression 30/40 seg.


what does 30/40 seg mean?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

mistryn said:


> what does 30/40 seg mean?


think it means secs as in working time

these polishes are know for having short working times ie get results quicker


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

segundo = second (Spanish)

Seg = sec.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

It must be sec as in seconds. Lost in translation maybe?

It is really good stuff Nitesh, check out the long thread on it in this section; it will cover lots of key points until the guys finish the "guide", most if not all of the tips are from Scott and Russ anyway - so it is all correct, thanks again chaps.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

autoaesthetica said:


> segundo = second (Spanish)
> 
> Seg = sec.


:thumb:



alxg said:


> It must be sec as in seconds. Lost in translation maybe?
> 
> It is really good stuff Nitesh, check out the long thread on it in this section; it will cover lots of key points until the guys finish the "guide", most if not all of the tips are from Scott and Russ anyway - so it is all correct, thanks again chaps.


I always seem to be one step behind when trying out new things (although i believe scholl have been around for a while but not brought to the forefront until few months ago). I have been using the menz on my 3 series but the work time is very long and Im only achieving 60/70% correction.

so after speaking to RussZs thought i would give it a try, im slowing reading through the massive thread:thumb:


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

mistryn said:


> what does 30/40 seg mean?


Excuse me, I,m Spanish. I,m sorry.
seg is seconds.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If you get stuck Nitesh, pop over on Monday and I'll show you how I use them

I find them actually easier to use, on harder paints such as your own

Did you get the 5" pads?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*****GUIDE COMPLETED*****

Just have to get it all approved for download by Scholl themselves then I will upload a PDF to one of my websites where you can download it.....

oh happy days....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Reflectology said:


> *****GUIDE COMPLETED*****
> 
> Just have to get it all approved for download by Scholl themselves then I will upload a PDF to one of my websites where you can download it.....
> 
> oh happy days....


Nice one for taking the time to do this for everyone mate :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Reflectology said:


> *****GUIDE COMPLETED*****
> 
> Just have to get it all approved for download by Scholl themselves then I will upload a PDF to one of my websites where you can download it.....
> 
> oh happy days....


Excellent stuff Russ :thumb:

I have been using in all my details recently, thanks for the info to date.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Nice one for taking the time to do this for everyone mate :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

It is an interesting read. Glad to of had input with this aswell.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> It is an interesting read. Glad to of had input with this aswell.


yep thanks for the input scottski....


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

has this guide been put up on the website? itching to have a read :lol:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Not yet, Russ sent me over a copy and it's very thorough with excellent advice from both him and Scott

He's waiting upon approval from Scholl before it is made readily available


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I have sent an email to Olivier and waiting a response, he is on his jollies though and wouldnt want to send anything out he doesnt approve, dont think he will but i will wait until i hear something....the copy i sent you Bruno was only a draft, I have since added more to it with the support of last weekends detail.....


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Reflectology said:


> I have sent an email to Olivier and waiting a response, he is on his jollies though and wouldnt want to send anything out he doesnt approve, dont think he will but i will wait until i hear something....the copy i sent you Bruno was only a draft, I have since added more to it with the support of last weekends detail.....


Thanks Russ for the update, could you post a link in this thread once its all finalised please?
I keep thinking I am going to miss it


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

mistryn said:


> Thanks Russ for the update, could you post a link in this thread once its all finalised please?
> I keep thinking I am going to miss it


you wont miss it mate but I just dare not give access to it at the minute....

Scott has ok'd it, I think its pretty much there but with a few extra editions picture wise so just waiting on Olivier....

If I dont get anything back from him by the time i get back from Notts tomorrow I will finish it and file it under finito then give the site address where it can be downloaded....


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Has it been put up yet?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

mx_rab said:


> Has it been put up yet?


No, but contact Russ... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231095


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Reflectology said:


> I have sent an email to Olivier and waiting a response, he is on his jollies though and wouldnt want to send anything out he doesnt approve, dont think he will but i will wait until i hear something....the copy i sent you Bruno was only a draft, I have since added more to it with the support of last weekends detail.....


If that's the case send me the updated version :buffer:


----------

